# Seafoam



## Smitty (Dec 13, 2008)

I came across an automotive product this weekend and it's called seafom. 4 dollars a bottle. It's supposed to remove carbon material from metallic components. Would that be effective in removing the leftover carbon on the catalytic converter before starting the recovery process or would it cause complications to the recovery process?


----------



## butcher (Dec 13, 2008)

Honestly can't answer that question, if I was doing it, I might try two samples one burn carbon off with torch, other use product(rinse in whatever thinner its made from incenerate to burn off product) then process two sample and that should give you your answer, doing in test tube and test with Stannous chloride and also precipitation.


----------



## lamp (Dec 17, 2008)

SeaFoam is a petro based product ,mostly diesel,it works in engines by softening the carbon deposits which absorb the product. The softened carbon goo is either sucked or blown through the system ,it works when the engine is at operating temp but if an item were soaked it I'm pretty sure it would soften the carbon enough to be removed a brush or compressed air.


----------



## ppoowweerr (Mar 12, 2009)

SeaFoam has a major competitor called B-12... I use it when others say use seafoam because it's constituents are toluene, xylene, MEK, and a few other organic solvents. It comes in the same size can and looks similar for about a buck less than seafoam. Both are great for cleaning your fuel system by the way.


----------

